# Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung



## The-GeForce (11. Mai 2009)

*Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Hallo,

ich suche wie schon erwähnt einen 24 Zoll Monitor mit echter Full HD Auflösung. D.H.: 1920 x 1080 Pixel und eben nicht 1920 x 1200, da die meisten Monitore da wohl ziemlich unschön das Bild auf die Auflösung von 1200 ziehen.

Meine Kriterien:
- mind. 24 Zoll, gern auch mehr
- Full HD Auflösung wie oben beschrieben
- Sehr gutes Bildqualität*
- mind. 1 HDMI, gern mehr
- das Gerät muss mit meinem PC und meiner PS3 klarkommen

* Die Testwerte müssen gut sein!


Meine Favoriten bislang:

Asus VW246H 24 Zoll - 250€
Asus VH242H 23,6 Zoll - 200€
Benq G2400 24 Zoll - 200€

Andere:
Amilo SL3230T 26 Zoll - 300€ <--- nicht Full-HD sondern eben 1920x1200

Was könnt ihr mit empfehlen? Ein 26 Zöller wäre mir natürlich lieber!
Kennt irgendjemand den Unterschied, zwischen den zwei genannten Asus Modellen? Den mir würde rein vom Papier her der billigere reichen. Bei Chip sieht der im Preisvergleich auch garnicht so schlecht aus.

Es würden mich natürlich auch sehr Meinungen, von Besitzern der oben genannten Monitore interessieren, vorallem beim Amilo. Bisher habe ich leider nur gelesen, dass das interpolieren, auf 1200 bei diesem Gerät eher unschön wäre.

Hoffe auf rasche Hilfe!


----------



## Fr0stY (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Hi
Ich bin genau auf der selben suche wie du!
Ich suche auch einen 24" Monitor der mit der Ps3 klarkommt.
Meine Favoriten sind der Iiyama B2409-HDS, der Asus VH242H, der Samsung 2949HM (oder auch HS, wobei der Probs haben soll wennDvi & Hdmi gleichzeitig angeschlossen sind) und evtl auch der BenQ E2400HD.
Zur Zeit tendiere ich irgendwie zum Samsung.
Ich denke aber dass sich die Monitore alle nicht soo viel nehmen...
Zur Not kannste ja auch einfach deinen Favorit bestellen und falls er dir nicht gefällt zurückschicken.
Ich hoffe auch noch auf weitere Antworten.

Mfg


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

ich empfehle euch mal einen von den beiden Asus vh242 is ziemlich gut, kann aus eigener erfahrung sprechen und 50€ mehr ausgeben nur weil der eine 2ms u. ned 5ms hat is meiner meinung nach zu viel...
also kurz ASUS vh242h


----------



## cyphermax (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Schau mal da rein:PRAD | Index Startseite


----------



## Moetown (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Viewsonic VX2433,hab ich seit kurzem und bin vollends zufrieden.Wurde grad in der PCGH getestet und war Preis-Leistungs-Tip.


----------



## RayHicks (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

@ Moetown: kannst Du auf dem Ding in nativer Auflösung zocken ? Wie sieht es aus mit Interpolation geringerer Auflösungen ? Welche GraKa nutzt Du auf deinem System ? 

(Habe das Gerät nämlich in die engere Auswahl genommen wg. Moni-Neukauf)


----------



## Moetown (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Also ich hab noch nen relativ alten Rechner mit nem Azhlon XP 3000+ und ner Geforce 7600 GT,HL2 kann ich damit schon in nativer Auflösung zocken .Zu neueren Spielen kann ich dir aber nix sagen,dafür is die Kiste zu alt.Interpolation ist gut,kannst auch für ältere Spiele seitengerecht (also 4:3) anzeigen lassen,hat dann halt schwarze Balken an den Seiten.


----------



## RayHicks (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

... hehe, der gute alte Athlon. Den habe ich auch noch. Wenn nicht mein Asus A7N8X abgeraucht wäre, hätte ich glatt noch bis zum Win7-Start damit überwintert. Nun sitzt er auf einem traurigen Asrock-Board und fristet sein Dasein als Online-Rechner-CPU.


----------



## Schmiddy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Ich habe einen Asus MK241H. Ich bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden. Tolle Farben und kein Spiegeln. das einzige, was man bemängeln könnte ist, dass der Blickwinkel horizontal nicht ganz so groß ist wie angegeben - aber ma ehrlich, wer braucht das - mir is es nur aufgefallen weil ich viel zu tief sitze. wenn du willst kann ich Fotos machen, falls das was bringt. Als Referenz könnte ich meinen 17"- Monitor nehmen.


----------



## stefan.edward (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche wie schon erwähnt einen 24 Zoll Monitor mit echter Full HD Auflösung. D.H.: 1920 x 1080 Pixel und eben nicht 1920 x 1200, da die meisten Monitore da wohl ziemlich unschön das Bild auf die Auflösung von 1200 ziehen.
> 
> ...


wie ist es mit NEC MultiSync 24WMGX3 preis bei 499,00€ bei cyberport.de | upgrade your life.


----------



## kiwi (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Ich schalte mich mal ein *wink*
Der NEC 24WMGX³ scheint für seinen Preis wirklich super zu sein. Den solltest du dir vielleicht wirklich mal genauer anschauen, the-geforce.

Bin zur Zeit auch am überlegen, ob ich bei diesem Modell zuschlage. Bin hin- und hergerissen. 
Nuuur - welche Grafikkarte sollte man für 24 Zöller mindestens haben? Vermutlich mindestens eine HD 4870, mhh?


----------



## svbo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

voll das scheiß ding...nix für gamer!!!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Nuuur - welche Grafikkarte sollte man für 24 Zöller mindestens haben? Vermutlich mindestens eine HD 4870, mhh?[/QUOTE]
 jep oder eine GTX260


----------



## falkboett (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Hallo,

empfehle mal den Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS. Habe das Teil selbst seit einer Woche. Hammerbild und absolut geräuschlos auch bei heruntergeregelter Helligkeit. 

Zur Grafikkarte: Hatte befürchtet, dass meine 9800GTX+ mit der FullHD Auflösung beim Zocken nicht klarkommmt. Zu meinem Erstaunen kann ich CoD 4 und 5 ohne Probleme mit vollen Details spielen. Ich denke aber mal, zum Spielen von FarCry 2 und Crysis sollte schon mind. eine GTX260 oder HD4870 im Rechner stecken.


MfG


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*



falkboett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> empfehle mal den Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS. Habe das Teil selbst seit einer Woche. Hammerbild und absolut geräuschlos auch bei heruntergeregelter Helligkeit.
> 
> ...


genau das kommt auf die games drauf an...


----------



## Mephisto84 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Also ich habe mir vor 3 Monaten auch einen neuen gekauft und nach einschlägigen Tests und Vor Ort Besichtigung habe ich mich für den HP w2448hc entschieden. der hat ein sogenanntes Glare Display. Und es lohnt sich. Die Farben sind wirklich brilliant und schnell ist er auch kein Vergleich mit sndrern TFT`s meiner Meinung nach. Allesdings, das ist der Nachtteil, das Display spiegelt etwas. 
Wenn dich das aber nicht stört ist es wirklich eins sehr schöner 24". 
Ach ja eins noch. ich sitze immer einen halben Meter vom Monitor entfernt undd gelegentlich sind da 24" zum zocken schon zu gross. und mit 30" will ich gar net erst anfangen ^^.


----------



## Beat84 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Ich hol mir bald den SyncMaster 2494HM von Samsung. 24", 1920x1080 (16:9), Helligkeit 300cd/m, Kontrast 50000:1, Reaktionszeit 5ms, Blickwinkel: 170°/160°. Eine entspiegelte Oberfläche ist mir lieber, da ich den Bildschirm viel tagsübernutze, wo eine Menge Sonnenlicht ins Zimmer fällt.


----------



## Brechbohne (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung gesucht: 24 Zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung*

Hey,
habe seit einigen Tagen mein neues System Kpl.
Phenom II  1090 T X6
4GB Speicher
750Watt Cougar
ATI Sapphir 5870 Vapor X OC.
MSI Board
und jetzt auch neu Asus VW246H 24 Zoll

In Bad Company 2 1920/1080 Grafik was geht auf Anschlag über HDMI Kabel
60-70 fps und eine Grafik die so unglaublich Toll und gestochen scharf ist, daß ich wirklich Enzückt bin und hell auf begeistert.
Kann ich jedem Empfehlen der in Full HD Spielen möchte.
Cryses Warhead auf voll Anschlag in 1920 / 1080 immerhin noch spielbare
25-30 fps Grafik ist ALL OVER THE TOP.
Kann den Asus VW246H wirklich Empfehlen ca.200 Eu


----------

